# News Paywalls...



## tenacious (May 13, 2018)

Was looking for a good news article to post in here, and noticed that every news site is hiding behind a paywall.  As someone who earns a living in an "intellectual property" based industry I understand that the money to pay quality reporters and crews doesn't grow on trees.

Yet... now the only way you (the public) can get an honest account of the whats going on in the world is if you (the voter) can afford to pay for it?  Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Was looking for a good news article to post in here, and noticed that every news site is hiding behind a paywall.  As someone who earns a living in an "intellectual property" based industry I understand that the money to pay quality reporters and crews doesn't grow on trees.
> 
> Yet... now the only way you (the public) can get an honest account of the whats going on in the world is if you (the voter) can afford to pay for it?  Not sure how I feel about that.



*You work in the " Intellectual Property " industry.....*

*




*

*BWwwwhhhhaaaaaaaaa....doing what...designing bubblegum wrappers....*

*Fuck Me Alice.....you made my Day....Intellectual Property..hooooo fuck*...


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You work in the " Intellectual Property " industry.....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Well since I don't know how you pay for the roof over your head, so guess I don't really understand the joke?  Nice cartoon figure...

Hopefully you're not laughing at the idea of "intellectual property"?  I know in South Asia a lot of people deny the concept and it's bootlegs galore- but it's rare to hear this from an American.   Seems pretty simple to me... if I create something, such as writing computer game or a singing a hit song you then have "intellectual property" rights that prevent other's from taking your work and profiting off it unless they get your okay?


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well since I don't know how you pay for the roof over your head, so guess I don't really understand the joke?  Nice cartoon figure...
> 
> Hopefully you're not laughing at the idea of "intellectual property"?  I know in South Asia a lot of people deny the concept and it's bootlegs galore- but it's rare to hear this from an American.   Seems pretty simple to me... if I create something, such as writing computer game or a singing a hit song you then have "intellectual property" rights that prevent other's from taking your work and profiting off it unless they get your okay?


*You're Hilarious....*
*Believe me I understand Intellectual Property Rights most likely*
*10 x better than you...*
*If you respect Primary Property .....P1*
*If you respect Secondary Property..P2*

*Then we're on the same page ...If you have NO concept of the above...*
*Which I do believe you don't, then you need to study the Concepts I*
*just related to you...The two terms I just conveyed to you are protected*
*by Intellectual Property Rights....*

*Your Move....*


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're Hilarious....*
> *Believe me I understand Intellectual Property Rights most likely*
> *10 x better than you...*
> *If you respect Primary Property .....P1*
> ...


Well this bring me back to my OP...  Newspaper companies must turn a profit in order to continue to create news and they are putting up paywalls to protect the journalism from theft. Which it would seem means "the only way you (the public) can get an honest account of the whats going on in the world is if you (the voter) can afford to pay for it? Not sure how I feel about that."


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well this bring me back to my OP...  Newspaper companies must turn a profit in order to continue to create news and they are putting up paywalls to protect the journalism from theft. Which it would seem means "the only way you (the public) can get an honest account of the whats going on in the world is if you (the voter) can afford to pay for it? Not sure how I feel about that."


*You have No Idea what I've just plopped in your lap.... ( V-50 )*

*Mr Turd ........you are truly full of crap.*


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You have No Idea what I've just plopped in your lap.... ( V-50 )*
> 
> *Mr Turd ........you are truly full of crap.*


You know I think I'm going to switch you out for Bruddah on my ignore list nono.  I've been thinking of starting a post about the VA and think his input would be enlighting anyway.    Bye bye


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well this bring me back to my OP...  Newspaper companies must turn a profit in order to continue to create news and they are putting up paywalls to protect the journalism from theft. Which it would seem means "the only way you (the public) can get an honest account of the whats going on in the world is if you (the voter) can afford to pay for it? Not sure how I feel about that."


You dont seem to be sure about a lot of things.
Doesn't stop you from sticking your foot in your mouth, though.
Dont ever change.
Dumbasses like me need people to make us feel smart.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know I think I'm going to switch you out for Bruddah on my ignore list nono.  I've been thinking of starting a post about the VA and think his input would be enlighting anyway.    Bye bye



*Oh my.....Poor Poor Mr Turd got caught in a HUGE Lie !*

*You have NO concept of what I presented you.....None.*
*I can clearly say ...*

*YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know I think I'm going to switch you out for Bruddah on my ignore list nono.  I've been thinking of starting a post about the VA and think his input would be enlighting anyway.    Bye bye


Man, you are a little girl.


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Man, you are a little girl.


Why?  Between Bruddah and nono there are just to many crazy posts to wade through to find the good ones.  I gotta put one of them on ignore...
If nono can't behave I guess it's time for the change up.  (Although secretly I'm hoping in a show of solidarity with his fellow poster, that Bruddah refuses to respond to any of my posts now that he's off ignore)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why?  Between Bruddah and nono there are just to many crazy posts to wade through to find the good ones.  I gotta put one of them on ignore...
> If nono can't behave I guess it's time for the change up.  (Although secretly I'm hoping in a show of solidarity with his fellow poster, that Bruddah refuses to respond to any of my posts now that he's off ignore)


No you don't, you just have a hard time matching wits with them, don't make it more complicated than it has to be.
You people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No you don't, you just have a hard time matching wits with them, don't make it more complicated than it has to be.
> You people.


Simple.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why?  Between Bruddah and nono there are just to many crazy posts to wade through to find the good ones.  I gotta put one of them on ignore...
> If nono can't behave I guess it's time for the change up.  (Although secretly I'm hoping in a show of solidarity with his fellow poster, that Bruddah refuses to respond to any of my posts now that he's off ignore)


*Stop Lying and learn proper English !*


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No you don't, you just have a hard time matching wits with them, don't make it more complicated than it has to be.
> You people.


Yes... Bruddah and nono are just way to smart for me.  
I feel so guilt to admit it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... Bruddah and nono are just way to smart for me.
> I feel so guilt to admit it.


That's the first step.


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... Bruddah and nono are just way to smart for me.
> I feel so guilt to admit it.



*My o My......Work on that English !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No you don't, you just have a hard time matching wits with them, don't make it more complicated than it has to be.
> You people.


Now that was funny! I guess you can do it on purpose sometimes as well . . . or?


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now that was funny! I guess you can do it on purpose sometimes as well . . . or?



*You know what's real Funny......*
*The fact that you find it Funny ......*
*A Funny finding Rodent....is that Funny.....*


----------

